# Übergangsregelung Fischereischein



## ToddeTim (15. Dezember 2011)

Moin moin von der Ostsee,
habe die vorhandenen Themen durchsucht, aber keine zufriedenstellende Antwort zu meiner Frage gefunden.

Ich habe als Jugendlicher und junger Erwachsener in Hamburg geangelt, natürlich mit "Angelschein". Ich habe jedes Jahr im Ortsamt meine Marke gekauft und dann fleißig geangelt. Damals gab es noch keine Fischereiprüfung.

Dann habe ich längere Zeit im Ausland gelebt und bin nun wieder da. Ich lebe nun an der Ostsee und möchte wieder Hochseeangeln.

Verjährt ein "Angelschein"? Mussten damals bei Einführung des Fischerscheins alle älteren Angler eine Prüfung ablegen, bevor sie wieder angeln durften, oder gab/gibt es eine Übergangsregelung? Den alten Schein habe ich natürlich nicht mehr...

Ich habe mich bei meinem zuständigen Ortsamt informiert, doch nur ausweichende Antworten bekommen, scheint mit Arbeit für den Mitarbeiter verbunden zu sein.

Sollte diese Frage so schon einmal, oder so ähnlich, im Forum vorhanden zu sein, bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen...

Petri dank im voraus

Torsten


----------



## ActiV (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übergangsregelung Fischereischein*

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es eine Pflicht zur Sportfischereiprüfung gibt, wenn man ein bestimmten Jahrgang überschreitet. Leider liegt mir gerade nicht das genaue Datum vor, aber ich werde, sobald ich zu Hause bin mal nachschauen. Bis dato wäre es also schön, wenn du einmal posten würdest, in welchem Jahr du geboren bist.
MfG


----------



## ToddeTim (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übergangsregelung Fischereischein*

Bin Baujahr 1961, also ziemlich alt, aber bis zur Rente dauert es noch...


----------



## Glyde (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übergangsregelung Fischereischein*

Es dürfte wohl nicht mit dem Jahrgang zu tun haben. Wenn du mit 70 der Meinung bist mit dem Fischen zu beginnen dann kommst du da geausowenig um die Prüfung herum wie ein 20 jähriger.

In Hessen richtet es sich nach dem Datum, an dem Das Hess. Fischereigesetz erlassen wurde. Dies war ca. 1990 der Fall. Jeder der zu diesem Zeitpunkt oder bereits 5 Jahre zuvor einen Fischereischein besaß ist oder war befreit von der Prüfung.
Hier der Wortlaut des Gesetzes § 28 im Auszug:
(2) Von der Ablegung der Fischerprüfung sind befreit:
1. Jugendliche für die Erteilung eines Jugendfischereischeines,
2. beruflich ausgebildete Fischer mit entsprechender Abschluss- oder Meisterprüfung sowie Personen, die hierzu ausgebildet werden,
3. Personen, die bei der für den Staats-, Gemeinde- oder Privatforstdienst vorgeschriebenen Ausbildung eine Prüfung in Fischereikunde mit Erfolg abgelegt haben, oder Personen, die
auf dem Gebiet der Fischerei wissenschaftlich ausgebildet sind,
4. Personen, die bei In-Kraft-Treten des Gesetzes einen noch gültigen Inland-Fischereischein besitzen oder innerhalb der letzten fünf Jahre vor dem In-Kraft-Treten des Gesetzes
besessen haben,
5. Personen, die im Inland keinen Wohnsitz haben oder die dem Diplomatischen Corps angehören und im Besitz eines ausländischen Fischereischeines sind, soweit besondere Gründe​für eine Ablehnung nicht erkennbar sind.


Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dies in den übrigen Bundesländer ebenso gehandhabt wird.



Gruß

Michael


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übergangsregelung Fischereischein*

Bist du noch im Besitz des Jahresfischreischeins ("blaue Karte")?

Damit zum Amt und um Verlängerung bitten - wenn sie ablehnen müssen sie das begründen und man kann sich den Grund aufzeigen lassen.

Außerdem kannst du hier:

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/faqas/der-fischereischein

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/

nachsehen und eventuell schriftliche Info`s anfordern.


----------



## ToddeTim (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übergangsregelung Fischereischein*

Den Angelschein habe ich nicht mehr. Eigentlich müsste ich ja beim ausstellenden Amt registriert sein (Hamburg). Damals gab es noch keine EDV (glaube ich). Also müsste ich nachweisen, dass ich damals im Besitz eines Angelscheins gewesen bin, damit ich ihn heute auf den aktuellen Stand bringen kann.
Ich werde mir die Hamburger Gesetze antun...


----------



## ToddeTim (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übergangsregelung Fischereischein*

Ich habe mir das Hamburger Fischereigesetz einmal angesehen:

§6 Abs.(1)
Der Fischereischein wird auf Antrag von der zuständigen Behörde  auf Lebenszeit erteilt.

Stand 1986 (2007) .Kein Wort von Übergangsfristen. Ich hatte den Angelschein definitiv weit vor 1986...

Hat jemand noch Anregungen?

Ich hätte auch kein Problem den Fischereischein legal abzulegen, da ich jedoch Schichtdienst habe, sehr unregelmäßig, ist es eine logistische Herausforderung zu jedem Unterricht zu erscheinen.
Ein Kollege von mir hat ihn auch bekommen, ohne Prüfung, aufgrund der Tatsache das er irgendwann mal einen Angelschein hatte.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übergangsregelung Fischereischein*

Ich weiß ja nicht... Aber vllt. hast du ja Glück und du kannst durch eine Eidesstattliche Versicherung eines Bürgen beurkunden das du früher einen Schein hattest.
Andere bekommen auf diese Art ja auch alle Möglichen Zeugnisse/Bescheinigungen.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall versuchen ohne die lästige Prüfung an den Schein zu kommen.

Aber es gibt noch eine Möglichkeit, die wäre allerdings mit höheren Kosten verbunden: Es gibt "Chash-Kurse" über`s Wochenende. 

Schau mal hier 

http://www.jagen-lernen.de/

nach ob das was für dich wäre. Vllt. gibt es sowas auch bei euch oder ein Angelverein bietet sowas an.

Oder du machst mal einen Kurzurlaub an der schönen Mosel. Da gibt es sowas auch.


----------



## boot (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übergangsregelung Fischereischein*

Wo ist das Problem ?ich war auch im Schichtdienst und habe die Fischereiprüfung gemacht,und ich hatte auch schon Jahre vor der Prüfung einen Fischereischein.


----------



## ToddeTim (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übergangsregelung Fischereischein*

Danke für den aufmunternden Kommentar.
Wenn ich mir überlege das jeder Tourist für 10.- einen
zeitlich begrenzten Angelschein erwerben kann, frag ich mich
nach der Sinnhaftigkeit einer Fischereiprüfung. Richtig ist, dass
man die Grundlagen der Fischerei schon kennen sollte, doch wie
viele Angler scheren sich einen Dreck um Mindestmaße, trotz Fischereiprüfung... Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall.
Mein Schichtdienst ist extrem unregelmäßig inkl. Wochenende,
da würde sich evtl. ein Crashkurs anbieten...
Aber kampflos werde ich nicht aufgeben...


----------



## Gumpengeist (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übergangsregelung Fischereischein*

Wenn man nur die Prüfung machen müsste, würde ich sagen: mach sie einfach. Aber der Kurs nervt schon etwas, da lohnt sich ein Versuch, dem zu entgehen. Meiner war zumindest so, dass ich genauso gut einfach zu Hause alle Fragen hätte auswendig lernen können (mit Hilfe des Fragenbuches).

(Dass sich einige Idioten trotz Kurs um Schonmaße nicht kümmern kann man meiner Meinung nach allerdings nicht dem Kurs vorwerfen.)


----------



## boot (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Übergangsregelung Fischereischein*

Es ist heute nicht unbedingt notwendig zum Unterricht zu erscheinen,du musst es nur dort Absprechen zb weil du im Schichtdienst arbeitest,und dann muss du nur zur Prüfung vor Ort sein.


----------

